# Black Ash Burl



## DKMD (May 12, 2012)

I thought I'd have another go at a flat top hollowform today. Today's version is black ash burl with African blackwood accents. It's about 8 inches tall to the top of the finial. Finished with a coat of Antique oil so far, and I'll buff it next week or later.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions appreciated!

[attachment=5478]


----------



## Twig Man (May 12, 2012)

Looks wonderful!! Hate to be stupid but what does hollow form mean?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2012)

Very very beautiful wood. The flat top is different catches your eye. Now the finial is on a cap and then hollow inside. how the hell do you work in that little hole and get the chips out. I think hollow form covers everything turners have no other name for. They are kind of a crazy group ya know.  Back to being serious- Very very nice craftmanship on this one dave. You turners amaze me.


----------



## BarbS (May 12, 2012)

Oh Wow. Just.... Wow.


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> Looks wonderful!! Hate to be stupid but what does hollow form mean?



Thanks. Hollowform is kind of a catch all term for turned pieces with somewhat small openings relative to their diameter. In this case, I hollowed out the piece through an opening a little over an inch in diameter.

I don't think there's a standard definition... One person might call a piece one thing, and somebody else might have a different name for it.


----------



## txpaulie (May 13, 2012)

'Nother home run!

Well played!

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 13, 2012)

Another great one I love the way you make the hollows a simple shape and top them off with a interesting finial, It works very well. great job, well done!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 13, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I thought I'd have another go at a flat top hollowform today. Today's version is black ash burl with African blackwood accents. It's about 8 inches tall to the top of the finial. Finished with a coat of Antique oil so far, and I'll buff it next week or later.
> 
> Comments, criticism, and suggestions appreciated!



wow another amazing peice way to go


----------



## EricJS (May 13, 2012)

David, 

Excellent execution. I can't take my eyes off of it! Looks like a lot of work, but it certainly paid off.

I love that black ash burl!


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 13, 2012)

Excellent job, David. I love the flat top and the finial is killer!


----------



## Vern Tator (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful, I'd like to see your work in person some time.


----------



## TimR (May 14, 2012)

Nice work DK...the flat top is different, I'm kinda warming up to it as I like the pieces with sharp corners for contrast (when deliberate!).


----------



## landfilllumber (May 14, 2012)

*Beautiful work*

I love it I hope to someday get that good if I can get more shop time.Very nice job.Victor


----------



## bench1holio (May 16, 2012)

this is a really classy gallery peice david, i love it


----------



## drycreek (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful job David! Looks stunning! Maybe one day-----------I'll learn how---------


----------

